# RIP Oreo & Bugsy



## MyBabyHasPaws (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey all.

I have been away for a while. There was a terrible accident and I just havent been able to come back here and update. I think i'm finally ready.

9-8-12

We were having a bbq at my house. A friend of my husbands showed up (surprise visit, havent seen this guy in forever) and brought his dog with him. He has an 150lb American Bulldog. Was a well mannered dog, not hyper, stuck by his owners side. He was on his leash most of the time. I had to run to Publix with my husband to grab a few things (party was getting bigger, food was running low). When I got back to my horror... both Oreo and Bugsy were dead. Some how this dog was allowed in my house and he ripped the NIC panels to the ground. He killed my rabbits. I was only gone for 45 minutes MAX. NO ONE could tell me HOW THIS DOG GOT INTO MY HOUSE. I'm crying my eyes out as I am writing this, I knew I would. My rabbits are gone, all I have are pictures. I have cried every single day since this happened. I cant stop thinking about my rabbits. How could this have happened? I protected those bunnies as if they were my children. Bugsy had an appt that Monday to get neutered. Everything was going so smoothly with him and Oreo. I just dont understand why this happened. They were the best bunnies anyone could have asked for. I feel like this is my fault. I should have made the guy LEAVE once I saw the stupid dog. Or never went to Publix.. I just didnt think he would put his dog in my house... i told him I had small animals. The guy couldnt stop appologizing... it didnt do anything for me. I cant help but to feel a streak of hate for that man. I feel so lost without my rabbits. I sit at the stoop that I use to sit at and just remember feeding them and grooming them and it hurts. I miss them so much. I dream about them constantly and I have moments where I still talk to them. I feel like i'm a crazy lady. It cant be normal that I still tell them goodnight... It took me sometime to accept it. I have finally accepted it but i'm not happy about it. My husband has been the ONLY PERSON that understands me. No one else understands why its taking me this long to heal.. 

RIP

My Oreo baby, my sweet, sweet girl. Wishing you happy binkies and yummy hay over that rainbow bridge.

My cuddle bun Bugsy, my heart bunny, the bunny that made me a slave. The bunny that always wanted to be with me.. i will always love you and miss you Bugsy-boo 



:sad:

I'm sorry I dissapeard for a while, I hope you all understand.


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh Maria I just cannot believe this. I'm at a loss for words.

I know nothing can change this now but how DID that dog get into your house?? Omg, I think imwould be mad at that guy too. I mean, I know he didn't personally do it but holy cow, I'm tearing up for you just thinking of this.....

Just know that you loved them very much and theynhad a happy life with you. They are together now binkying free.

Again I'm so sorry Maria......


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks Lisa.. it really does suck.

What they said happened was the guy let his dog in my house so that my dogs could go out, I'm just not buying it though. I asked him why he just wouldnt keep him on his leash, what made him think it was alright to let his dog in my house UNSUPERVISED! My husband got into an arguement with him and he just ended up leaving, well, needless to say the party was over after that. No one could stop my crying 

My sister in law made the mistake of buying me a rabbit a week after. I couldnt believe her, but she meant well. She now has a house rabbit because i was just not ready.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Oct 22, 2012)

OMG! :shock:

What did he have to say for himself? How did the dog get into your house? I would be so angry and feel violated. He had no right to do such a horrible thing! He murdered your children. :cry2

Please don't blame yourself, you told him about the other animals. This is squarely on his shoulders. I certainly hope your husband has told him off soundly. He should do something to try to repair the damage, but there's no way for him to bring back the babies. I am so very sorry. :hug:

We understand here. It is hard to lose a family memeber, particularly in such a senseless way. You were a fantastic bun momma. Oreo and Bugsy will be missed here as well. Binky free sweet buns. Now you can be together forever.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Oct 22, 2012)

I wasnt so hard on him because I was bawling my eyes out. I was told my husband on the otherhand "stood up for my buns". The guy does feel horrible. He calls my husband at least every week or so and asks how i'm doing. He wanted to buy me rabbits too, no one gets it. You cant just replace my babies. 

I hope these new buns make my heart warm again. I dont want to build the NIC condo again though, it will hurt too bad. I'm changing things up and using a xpen for them.

thanks Brandy


----------



## gmas rabbit (Oct 22, 2012)

OMG how terrible, how horrible for those sweet little bunnies. My heart goes out to you. I am just so sorry.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. <3 I was tearing up reading this too; I couldn't imagine. I'm so glad you have a loving and understanding husband.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Oct 22, 2012)

I would be devastated if I were you. I'm devastated just reading this. I can't imagine how much this hurts. You must be in shock and I think every single thing you're feeling is absolutely normal and justified. You would be a "crazy lady" if you didn't feel them. Just reading this, I feel such a rush of fury at that man who let his dog in your house!

My heart bunny died six months ago and I still talk to her. I still cry though not as often. When she first passed I, literally, wailed night and day. The loss was as serious for me as the loss of a close family member. I still have a little alter for her with her favorite treats, a candle, pictures, flowers. I'm still not ready to put it away. When I need to, I light the candle and talk to her and tell her everything I'm feeling. So I don't think you're one bit "crazy". Every loss is hard but what happened to you is really traumatic. All of your feelings make sense to me.

Words cannot express how sorry I am for the loss of your two beautiful, beautiful rabbits. But I know that your bunnies were two of the most fortunate in the world to have been loved and cherished and pampered the way they were. No one could have loved them more than you did. In no way was this your fault. My eyes are full of tears and my heart goes out to you.

Binkie Free, Bugsy and Oreo!!!
:rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 22, 2012)

I know, I still can't stop thinking about this. I just had to go hug Agnes and Archie. Maria, I'm just so sorry you had to go through that......

But I'm glad you are back here and I hope we can provide some warm words at the very minimum.....

I'd be willing to bet that if Bugsy and Oreo could talk, they would give you "permission" to get those two holland lops  they know how good of a momma you are and would want two buns to get to experience that too since they can't be there themselves.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Oct 22, 2012)

Thank you all so much, your words are so soothing.

Those buns meant so much to me. They made me smile on my rough days and stopped me from pulling my hair out on so many different occasions.

They are dearly missed and will NEVER EVER be forgotton.

We burried them in my backyard. My husband went to Walmart and got the pet stones to lay down where they were burried. I have been putting fresh flowers for them ever since.. and i even put some veggies here and there.

The whole situation is very delicate. I dont like to have hate in my heart, so I have managed to forgive that guy, and that in itself was a task..


----------



## Ape337 (Oct 22, 2012)

I am more sorry than words can express. What a terrible tragedy. And it will take time to heal. It was not your fault in any possible way. It's bad enough to lose our loving pets, mine are my children too, but to lose them in such a way...
I sent my beloved dog to heaven August 24, 2011 and I still haven't gotten over it. He was my constant companion. Don't feel bad if it takes you a long time to heal. Grieving is healthy and necessary.
Sending prayers to you ray:


----------



## Kipcha (Oct 22, 2012)

I am so sorry this happened to you guys. What a sudden and shocking way for it to happen, I can definitely understand why it took you a while to allow it to sink in  

Rest in Peace little ones.


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 22, 2012)

:shock: I am stunned! and angry! first at that guy for being so incredibly irresponsible. I'm glad for your sake that you were able to forgive him. I would most definitely take him up on footing the bill for new rabbits. I think he ought to pay for spays or neuters too. That would be the least he could do considering it would be cheaper than a lawsuit. That dog should never have been out of his sight nor out of his control. 

Now that I've said that, I can say that I am soo sorry! No wonder you couldn't come on RO. As others have said, this is in no way any fault of yours -- no way, no how. Your precious buns were adorable and loved. 

When you are ready, I'm sure the perfect buns will be there waiting for their new home with you.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't think we ever really get over the loss of one of the dear ones. We just figure out how to keep going. I have Indiana Bunns and Cinderella in the bun room on a book shelf (urns). I like to think they are still looking over their bond mates and I talk to them sometimes.

I lost a dearly loved cat about 5 years ago and I still visit his grave from time to time. Funny now I think of it, I never visit human graves. *shrug*

Please don't let people make you feel like you are not grieving fast enough. Everyone heals at their own pace. The new rabbits will never replace Oreo and Bugsy, but they may be able to help your heart heal. :hug:


----------



## whitelop (Oct 22, 2012)

Binky free Oreo and Bugsy. :rainbow:
I'm devastated for you. I read that and could not even fathom something like that happening to anyone. Why would the guy bring his dog at all? I can't bring my dog places because he has a high prey drive towards animals the aren't mine. I'm glad that you could forgive that guy, because i would not have been the to. 

I am so sorry for your losses. Its just so shocking. And you're not crazy by any means. :rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::cry4::rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::rip:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 22, 2012)

We're so sorry to hear of Oreo and Bugsy's murder. I have a hard time dealing with stupid people so I'd probably be in jail now--who brings a dog to someone's party? He should be sorry--he's definitely the sorriest excuse of protoplasm waste I've heard of in awhile. Losing a loved bun to old age and infirmity is hard enough, but, I'm sure I couldn't deal with your situation nearly as well as you have. Word's are so inadequate. Blessed be.


----------



## mdith4him (Oct 22, 2012)

This is horrible!! I got a pit in my stomach just reading your story...

Please don't blame yourself, like others have said. It is 100% the fault of your "guest." I would still be crying all the time, too, if this happened to my buns. I completely understand what you mean by calling them your children. My bunnies are my babies, too. 

I'm glad you've been able to forgive this man. I know that type of forgiveness is hard, but it's also freeing at the same time. I'm also THRILLED to hear you're adopting two new buns. They'll never replace what was lost, but I'm sure they will bring a new joy.

:bunnyhug: Blessings and prayers to you


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Oct 22, 2012)

That's really devastating. I can understand bringing a dog to someone's party if it's planned to be mostly outdoors, but under no circumstances would I understand why that guy thought was acceptable to not only send his dog into your house when he had a perfectly good LEASH, but to not even go in and watch him? The nerve. 

I lost my beloved cat in May and was pretty messed up over it. I still am, but after a month of sitting on the couch and doing nothing, I realized I needed that little presence in the apartment with me. Someone to feed and love and look out for...but I just wasn't interested in a cat again. So Monty happened, and I'm feeling more like myself. The strange thing is, Monty was reportedly born the day after my cat died, and I see little mannerisms that surprise me in a bunny and remind me of some of Belle's quirks. I slip and call her Belle sometimes too. I think it's part of the grieving process to still talk to the departed...or maybe some of us just can't help it. I know I can't.


----------



## luvthempigs (Oct 22, 2012)

I was just wondering the other day where you have been. I am so sorry to hear what happened to your babies  I was in tears just reading about it.....:sosad


----------



## eclairemom (Oct 23, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. How horrible :cry2.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry Maria. I lost one of my rabbits to a dog too, and I know how it hurts. I hope you will be comforted


----------



## LakeCondo (Oct 23, 2012)

Frankly, I'd want his dog put down. And animal like that could hurt a toddler next. I would at least want it to wear a muzzle unless & until it got serious obedience training.


----------



## Kipcha (Oct 23, 2012)

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> Frankly, I'd want his dog put down. And animal like that could hurt a toddler next. I would at least want it to wear a muzzle unless & until it got serious obedience training.



Now that is not fair, just because an animal has a high prey drive does not mean it will attack a toddler. I have seen dogs who cannot be around other animals but do fantastic with kids.

Now, I am NOT defending what happened, it's horrible and I cannot imagine going through what you are, but I do not think it would be fair to have the dog put down because the owner was careless and irresponsible. Rabbits are natural prey for dogs and the dog was acting on instinct. Not to mention the dog was alone with them, probably with no proper introduction.


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 23, 2012)

*MyBabyHasPaws wrote: *


> My husband has been the ONLY PERSON that understands me. No one else understands why its taking me this long to heal..


I don't know how anyone could expect you to be over a loss like that in a month and a half! it took me probably a year to really start getting over the loss of my beloved kitty that I'd had since she was three months old... it'll be two years next january since I lost her and I still think of her sometimes and get teary-eyed. aside from the freakishly loud and obsessive licking, she was everything I could ever have wanted in a cat. I still miss having her curled up in bed with me while I sleep, which is probably why I sleep in the bunny pen as often as I do.

I'm so sorry for your loss and I'm thankful that at least your husband understands why losing your two babies is so hard on you and why you can't just "replace" one set of bunnies with another.

hopefully Oreo and Bugsy are looking down over your new bunnies; telling them how lucky they are to have found the home they have and how much they're going to be loved.

binky free, little ones!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Oct 23, 2012)

I can not begin to imagine your horror and outrage! I could not even imagine if this had happened to me...Its just sick! How dare he let his dog in your home....Honestly no matter how sorry he is if this were my nightmare then this guy would hear from our attorney!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Hyatt101 wrote: 



LakeCondo wrote:
Frankly, I'd want his dog put down. And animal like that could hurt a toddler next. I would at least want it to wear a muzzle unless & until it got serious obedience training.

Click to expand...

Kipcha wrote: *


> Now that is not fair, just because an animal has a high prey drive does not mean it will attack a toddler. I have seen dogs who cannot be around other animals but do fantastic with kids.
> 
> Now, I am NOT defending what happened, it's horrible and I cannot imagine going through what you are, but I do not think it would be fair to have the dog put down because the owner was careless and irresponsible. Rabbits are natural prey for dogs and the dog was acting on instinct. Not to mention the dog was alone with them, probably with no proper introduction.



I agree, the dog should NOT be put down! I have the sweetest big dog on the planet, but he, like soo many others, have prey drive!! It is unfair to immediately say "oh put this dog down". So many dogs just have a natural prey drive, but some people just don't get that unless they own a dog with prey drive. You have to learn when you have a dog like that, that this is its INSTINCT. You cannot train that out of a dog.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Oct 24, 2012)

Sorry Katie, don't want to be offensive, but can you really have the guy hear from an attorney if a dog entered your home like that? i could maybe see if it was a strange dog, but everyone was aware that the dog was present, and he just snuck in. You really can't blame it all on the owner of the dog.


----------



## Pipp (Oct 24, 2012)

People, this is a Rainbow Bridge thread. Discussion beyond condolences are not appropriate, thank you for understanding. 

Maria, sorry for your loss. 

sas :sad:


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Oct 25, 2012)

I am so so sorry to hear about the loss of your bunnies. I can't imagine; I would be so devistated~that would so hard to work through. 

RIP & Binky Free Oreo and Bugsy! :rainbow:


----------



## KittyKatMe (Nov 2, 2012)

:rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::rip: Maria, I'm so sorry! I lost my heart bunny two years ago... I still talk to her. She was also a Mini Rex. I feel your situation. During my grieving, I defenitly wasn't ready for a new bunny, so I often volunteered at the shelter. It took me a year to decide I wanted another bunny. Hopefully being back on the forum will be comforting! God bless you.:hug2::hug2::hug2::hug2:


----------



## rosie20029 (Nov 3, 2012)

i understand it must really hurt especially when we all haveul our hearts for these beautiful animals!
We are there for u :heartbeat::big kiss:


----------



## FallenRabbit (Nov 3, 2012)

This is really sad to hear! I can't even imagine how mad I would be! I'm so sorry to hear this! I really don't know what to say.. 
I hope everything gets better for you! Binky free.


----------



## melbaby80 (Nov 18, 2012)

SO sorry maria, I can't believe that has happened. I wish you well in healing! :cry4:


----------

